# Who has the best guitar face?



## Metal-Box (Sep 25, 2013)

Who do you think has the best (or most ridiculous, over-embellished, etc.) guitar face? I personally love watching Joe Satriani play. His guitar face is just too awesome.


----------



## gunch (Sep 25, 2013)

Jens

Yeah I know shut up


----------



## Osorio (Sep 25, 2013)

Steve Vai. No contest.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 25, 2013)

John Mayer is here to lay down the law.


----------



## Pezshreds (Sep 25, 2013)

^ /thread


----------



## Metal-Box (Sep 25, 2013)

yeah that pretty much wins


----------



## Cnev (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 25, 2013)

Paul Gilbert. But damn the john mayer was funny.


----------



## MFB (Sep 26, 2013)

As much as I love Mayer, the way he sings while playing definitely lands him the top guitar face spot


----------



## White Liquorice (Sep 26, 2013)

If it's not the best, it's sure as shit the most unfortunate looking guitar face.


----------



## VonKebbels (Sep 26, 2013)

Those Mayer pics would probably also apply in a best sex face thread


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 26, 2013)

Billy Idol, even though he's a "singer".


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## flexkill (Sep 26, 2013)

Alex is the fvcking man!!!!!






Other than him....Eh....this kid 






Wonder what kind of get together that was ^^^^ LMAO


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 26, 2013)

Paul Gilbert

/thread.


----------



## sleightest (Sep 26, 2013)

+1 for Devy


----------



## AGuyUnderTheSky (Sep 26, 2013)

Personally, His guitar face looks pretty ....ing bad ass.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 26, 2013)

VonKebbels said:


> Those Mayer pics would probably also apply in a best sex face thread



isn't that always the case though? I know my "sex face" and my "pinch harmonic face" are eerily similar...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## downburst82 (Sep 26, 2013)

BILLY!!!


----------



## Addison90 (Sep 26, 2013)

Allan Holdsworth & Brett Garsed.

Playing smooth, complex, fast runs with eyes closed = COOLEST thing ever


----------



## Malkav (Sep 26, 2013)

An absolute god of the guitar face:


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't found a Fredrik Thordendal with THE face while playing, but this one is okay:


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 26, 2013)

I love how Guthrie Govan always looks like he's happy to be playing.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 26, 2013)

To me Gary Moore had the ultimate guitar face cause he always managed to look like he was having an orgasm and sucking a lemon at the same 
time. 




















Hendrix is a close 2nd though cause he was great at doing the typical guitar face but sometimes he does this which imo makes him look less like a guitarist and more like he's some kind of Kung-fu badass.


----------



## craigny (Sep 26, 2013)

another vote for Gilbert....he's even commented on how you NEED to make those faces to hit those good notes!

SRV had good ones too!


----------



## will_shred (Sep 26, 2013)

BB King gets my vote. As soulful and wonderful as his playing is, his guitar faces are just silly...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 26, 2013)

Vai...


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> Who do you think has the best (or most ridiculous, over-embellished, etc.) guitar face? I personally love watching Joe Satriani play. His guitar face is just too awesome.



Anyone else remember the Headbanger's Ball where Satriani taught Adam Curry about the guitar face? 
"Pretend you have a hot potato in your mouth."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 26, 2013)

+1 to Hevy Devy


----------



## wankerness (Sep 26, 2013)

Man, he looks like a creeper in that suit. That's very nearly as good as the John Mayer post. That one had such variety!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## tedtan (Sep 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> John Mayer is here to lay down the law.


 
I literally laughed out loud. I can easily imagine him singing "Timmay Timmay Timmay Timmay Timmaaayyyyyy!!!!"


----------



## jbab (Sep 26, 2013)

The first Mayer pic looks like Stephen Hawking hahaha


----------



## Pweaks (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 26, 2013)

I prefer when players smile... rather than groan.
Of course, I would be smiling too if I played as well as Brad!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Sep 26, 2013)

Guitarists, plz


----------



## toothbrush (Sep 26, 2013)

+1 for Thordendal 

Pretty much a fan of all the Mesh faces (with Jens leading the pack, of course...)


----------



## Steve-Om (Sep 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> +1 to Hevy Devy



I MUST contribute since he is my biggest influence!!


----------



## Djentlyman (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 26, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Guitarists, plz



Oh man, that cracked me up!

The big names have been mentioned, but EVH needs a shout because he always looked like he was having so much fun on the guitar






and the opposite, the poker face of guitar


----------



## Pweaks (Sep 27, 2013)

Talking about poker faces:


----------



## Dalcan (Sep 27, 2013)

Mayer and Devin win.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Sep 28, 2013)

I love Periphery and Mr. Mansoors solo endeavors, so...


















...also +1 for Devin! 
He undeniably is THE Jim Carrey of the music industry (let it be his outrageous humor or his rubber face)! 
I instantly thought of the DTP performance of "By Your Command" from the Tuska festival when I spotted this thread!


----------



## muffinbutton (Sep 29, 2013)

Mike from bermuda is pretty awesome too.


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Sep 29, 2013)

Steve-Om said:


> I MUST contribute since he is my biggest influence!!




Lost it. Absolutely lost it.


----------



## Nats (Sep 29, 2013)

Brian Benoit


----------



## bigswifty (Sep 29, 2013)

3:18 - Epic. +1 for Devy too, that guys a beauty.

This thread is awesome


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 29, 2013)

who is that?


----------

